# The Bow



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello slingshot enthusiats!

I've finished recently this slingshot for a trade. It is a lamination of oak and ash with paper micarta spacers in between.

Thanks for watching. I hope you like it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's AWESOME !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Flicks, that looks great! Kinda mind bending even.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The curves where the wood matches is of course the highlight of it's appeal. I appreciate the workmanship of that one.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Flicks,

awesome job!

Darren


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beauty!

Would look nice paired up with your PFS


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

gorgeous slingshot mate fantastic job


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

Whoever is on the receiving end of this trade is going to be one happy fellow! Drop dead gorgeous flicks! :bowdown:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It would have been cool to see how that was first glued together in it's raw state.. I can't get my mind wrapped around how you got that to look so perfect.

Goo Ja, flicks

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

very nice and beautiful outcome flicks, I see you like the "curves" so I do LOL !, keep enjoying your awesome builds my friend !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent, exquisite, galactic :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Such exquisite beauty!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

And the craftsmanship is simply FANTASTIC!!!!

...one of the most simple and prettiest slingshots I've ever saw!!!!

Congratulations for an EXCELLENT work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> It would have been cool to see how that was first glued together in it's raw state.. I can't get my mind wrapped around how you got that to look so perfect.
> 
> Goo Ja, flicks
> 
> LGD


 I'm with Duck on this one. How did you do it?! Very nice.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Look great! Muy chula mi amigo. Que Bárbarote!!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks like a twisted loop of dough. Post some progress pics or pics from the other side if you can 

Superb work as always.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely stunning work, yet again Sir.

Cheers Allan...... Sorry All My Internet Connection Has Been Down For 2 Days


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

O.M.G. That's really impressive. You need to have precision like a swiss clockmaker to fit the parts together like this. Hats off, flicks. i love it :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

treefork said:


> That's AWESOME !


Thank you Treefork!



quarterinmynose said:


> Flicks, that looks great! Kinda mind bending even.


Thanks a lot QIMN!



Rayshot said:


> The curves where the wood matches is of course the highlight of it's appeal. I appreciate the workmanship of that one.


Thanks ! Glad that you like it!



joseph_curwen said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!



generic said:


> Flicks,
> 
> awesome job!
> 
> Darren


Thanks Generic!



AnTrAxX said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Would look nice paired up with your PFS


Thank you Antraxx. I am currently in the curvy-mode!



e~shot said:


> :wub: :wub: :wub:


Thank you!



Curtis said:


> Whoever is on the receiving end of this trade is going to be one happy fellow! Drop dead gorgeous flicks!


I hope so! Thanks Curtis!



EpicAussie888 said:


> gorgeous slingshot mate fantastic job


Thanks a lot!



lightgeoduck said:


> It would have been cool to see how that was first glued together in it's raw state.. I can't get my mind wrapped around how you got that to look so perfect.
> 
> Goo Ja, flicks
> 
> LGD


Thanks Duck! In fact it is not too difficult to make. I didn't made photos pf the process, but I used the similar technique on my knife I recently posted here.



Arturito said:


> very nice and beautiful outcome flicks, I see you like the "curves" so I do LOL !, keep enjoying your awesome builds my friend !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Hey Arturo! Thanks for stopping by! Curves :wub:



alfshooter said:


> Excellent, exquisite, galactic :wub:


Thanks Alf!



Quercusuber said:


> Such exquisite beauty!!!!! :bowdown:
> 
> And the craftsmanship is simply FANTASTIC!!!!
> 
> ...


Q my friend! Glad that you like it!



Beanflip said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been cool to see how that was first glued together in it's raw state.. I can't get my mind wrapped around how you got that to look so perfect.
> ...


Thanks Bean. I will look for a photo of my recently posted knife. I used the same technique there!



Chepo69 said:


> Look great! Muy chula mi amigo. Que Bárbarote!!!


Thank you Chepo!



ash said:


> That looks like a twisted loop of dough. Post some progress pics or pics from the other side if you can
> 
> Superb work as always.


Thanks Ash! Pics from the other side - nice! 



Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Absolutely stunning work, yet again Sir.
> 
> Cheers Allan...... Sorry All My Internet Connection Has Been Down For 2 Days


Thank you Al!



scarfaceTom said:


> O.M.G. That's really impressive. You need to have precision like a swiss clockmaker to fit the parts together like this. Hats off, flicks. i love it


Thanks Tom. That has nothing to do with the precision of a swiss clockmaker. It is not too difficult with the right technique!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I used the same technique on my recently posted knife. I've glued the both plates on top of each other and sawed the line with one cut on the scrollsaw. The blade is 0,8 mm thick, The same thichkess has the paper cardboard. I soaked the cardboard in 2 component resin and put the parts together. The cardboard will swell a bit and will fill any minor gaps.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful work Flicks.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A-ha!! So simple 

I do the same thing on some guitars, but it never occurred to me that you were doing the same. I thought you must have CNC cut the pieces for a perfect fit :rofl:

You have a wonderful talent for creating the perfect curves


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work flicks, although a bit short for myself, unless as a Skinner.

But for yourself for whatever purpose, it is still wonderful workmanship; yet AGAIN.

Is there anything you do not do well ?......

Next it will be a 4 course meal a Chef could not prepare hey ?

Or my wife; whom is among the best cooks in my opinion at least.

Cheers Allan


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Beautiful work Flicks.


Thanks Beanflip!



ash said:


> A-ha!! So simple
> 
> I do the same thing on some guitars, but it never occurred to me that you were doing the same. I thought you must have CNC cut the pieces for a perfect fit :rofl:
> 
> You have a wonderful talent for creating the perfect curves


Thank you ash. In fact I have a CNC router in my studio (I think I have mentioned it in my very first thread of the E&I slingshot) , but I just use it for work where I need more parts of a kind like the 8 layers of the E&I shooter or on the slingring. For a single cut it doesn't make any sense. The programming and the setup of the router would take too much time.



Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Absolutely beautiful work flicks, although a bit short for myself, unless as a Skinner.
> 
> But for yourself for whatever purpose, it is still wonderful workmanship; yet AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, thanks Al! There are a lot of more thinks I can't do. You got me - I can't cook!!! Tho, cooling down a beer is also some kind of cooking, right?


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

At a loss for words - - - Elegant.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You are an artist Flicks. This will be in next month's SOTM contest for sure. I envy such skill.
-SF


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

It has a wondefull seamless flow to it, superb.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Flicks, very nice job :bowdown: Your slingshots have a simple elegant classy look that has become your own style. I love your work sir :bowdown:


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats a Beaut......


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

amazing


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> You are an artist Flicks. This will be in next month's SOTM contest for sure. I envy such skill.
> -SF


Oh...wow... thanks a lot for you kind words SF! Much appreciated!



GHT said:


> It has a wondefull seamless flow to it, superb.


Thank you GHT!



Btoon84 said:


> Flicks, very nice job :bowdown: Your slingshots have a simple elegant classy look that has become your own style. I love your work sir :bowdown:


B-Man! Hey, thanks for stopping by and for your kind comment!



DarrinGlennCook said:


> Thats a Beaut......


Thank you mate!



bigron said:


> amazing


Thanks bigron! Glad that you like it!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

TxTickPkr said:


> At a loss for words - - - Elegant.


Thanks for the kind feedback!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah flicks I guess I could fight off a little old lady in a wheelchair with it though; but only if I absolutely HAD to.....grin.

Purely joking for the fun of it mate.

Yesterday, other things, like life came up, sorry if ya all missed me.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

As always beautiful crafted, nice material :thumbsup:


----------

